
Ask HN: Is AWS Backing Away from PostgreSQL? - ccleve
I just went to Amazon Web Services RDS to spin up an Aurora Postgres-compatible instance. That&#x27;s no longer an option. They offer MySQL-compatible instances only.<p>It seems that they are not moving very fast on supporting new versions of Postgres for regular RDS instances, either. Postgres 12 was released in October, and 12.1 in November. They&#x27;re still on 11.5.<p>Does anyone have an insights on what&#x27;s going on? Postgres 12 is pretty important for us.
======
wazokazi
It may have been a glitch. I can create new Aurora Postgres instances, with
version 11.4 as the newest supported. RDS (non-Aurora) instances have support
for 11.5.

None of the big 3 cloud vendors support PG 12 yet.

AWS generally is the first to provide support for newer versions, and they
usually lag the PG release dates by 6-9 months for RDS and over 12 months for
Aurora.

[Edit] GCP Versions: [https://cloud.google.com/sql/docs/postgres/db-
versions](https://cloud.google.com/sql/docs/postgres/db-versions) Azure
Versions: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/azure/postgresql/concepts-s...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/azure/postgresql/concepts-supported-versions) AWS Versions:
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonRDS/latest/UserGuide/CHAP_...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonRDS/latest/UserGuide/CHAP_PostgreSQL.html#PostgreSQL.Concepts.General.DBVersions)

~~~
ccleve
Ah, perhaps it was a glitch. I tried it just now and the Postgres option
appears.

------
mattbillenstein
What is the important feature in 12 that you need?

I've usually run PG outside of RDS on i3 instances as I didn't want to rely
that heavily on EBS due to past cascading outages with it.

~~~
ccleve
There are a number of features. The one most useful one is generated columns,
which will allow use to get rid of a number of triggers.

------
PeterZaitsev
It will be interesting how quickly Amazon Aurora will be able to support newer
PostgreSQL versions. With MySQL adding support for MySQL 8 is taking years...

------
dekhn
Have you asked your account manager? I find they are often pretty open with
information about forthcoming features (including giving you early access).

~~~
ccleve
We don't have an account manager. Our account is too small. AWS doesn't
usually respond to questions in the forums, either.

